# Video Kyusho Dim Mak / pressure points - Sebastian Deibe



## Deibe (Mar 31, 2010)

Dim Mak kyusho Seminar imparted in Madrid by Sebastian Deibe. 
Application spleen 10 and Gallbladder 31 with Kubotan.
enjoy and accept feedback, thanks:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqmJlQfHnnE


----------



## Yondanchris (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the video, I like the style of instruction and application of techniques. 

Chris


----------

